# Tow Bar for Hymer B584



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

I've just bought a new scooter to fit on the back of our van, and
after searching the web, making many phone calls about tow bar fitting to the Hymer, and being horrified at the prices being quoted 8O I thought that it must be possible to get one made up by myself. :roll: 

The metal and the welding is not a problem but I need a design to work to.
Would anybody with a similar model and a tow bar fitted be willing to allow me to copy theirs, an odd request i know but............  

Thanks,

Keith


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

I have a Towbar for sale that fits an Alko chassis, cost new £380 make me an offer. 

Steve


----------



## mickyt (Mar 24, 2008)

*towbar or carrier ?*

Hi , I have just bought a 640 , recently imported from Germany which has a great bike carrier , easily detachable , fitted to the back . takes 175 kg according to the german literature that came with it . 
If you want photos contact me on [email protected]


----------

